# Bei Schenker glare oder lieber non-glare Display?



## Maggotcarrier (15. August 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt zu der Entscheidung gelangt bin demnächst ein gaming notebook bei mysn zusammen zu stellen, stellt sich bei mir die leidige oft diskutierte Frage eines spiegelnden oder nicht spiegelnden Displays. 

Glare: geringfügig besserer Kontrast und Helligkeit, spiegelt ziemlich stark
Non-Glare: fweingfügig geringerer Kontrast aber dafür kein spiegeln.

Das sind zumindest die Fakten die ich kenne. Ich werde damit nur in geschlossenen Räumen spielen und mein altes spiegelndes Acer Display stört mich zb beim Spielen ja auch nicht. Bei Schenker ist die non-glare Variante voreingestellt, man kann aber auch ohne Aufpreis ein glare Display bekommen (Internet Test auf notebookcheck sagt dass die Displays von Schenker generell etwas dunkel sind)

Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung was davon ich nehmen soll, oder Erfahrungen mit beiden Schenkerdisplays?

Herzlichst
Maggotcarrier


----------



## stadler5 (15. August 2012)

non glare ist besser wenn du auch mal im freien mit dem NB bist. Ich finde es besser als die Spiegel.

Aber warum Schenker?


----------



## wucherkater (15. August 2012)

Ich hab ja erst vor kurzen bei Schenker mein neues bestellt und hab auch kein spiegelndes genommen.Dunklere Display kann ich nicht sagen ist ja schon mein zweites Schenker.


----------



## der_knoben (15. August 2012)

Also das Spiegeln kann beim Zocken schon ziemlich nervig sein, zu mal es auch nicht gut für die Augen ist.

Von daher ganz klar non-glare.


----------



## Arazis (15. August 2012)

Würde mich auch bewusst für die Non-Glare Variante entscheiden, da es fürs Gamen einfach angenehmer ist. Auch im freien hat es ganz klare Vorteile, zu einem ist alles erkennbar was man ja möchte ^^, und nebenbei werden es dir deine Augen danken


----------



## mySN.de (15. August 2012)

stadler5 schrieb:


> non glare ist besser wenn du auch mal im freien mit dem NB bist. Ich finde es besser als die Spiegel.
> 
> Aber warum Schenker?



Derartige Suggestivfragen sind


----------



## Maggotcarrier (15. August 2012)

vielen dank leute werde dann wohl das non-glare nehmen weil kein einziger für glare war ^^


----------



## Alex555 (15. August 2012)

ich würde auch das non glare nehmen. Glare haste bei so gut wie jedem billig gerät, da darfs ruhig mal non glare sein


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2012)

> Glare: geringfügig besserer Kontrast und Helligkeit, spiegelt ziemlich stark
> Non-Glare: fweingfügig geringerer Kontrast aber dafür kein spiegeln.


 
Glare bietet keine Vorteile bei der Helligkeit.

Einen Kontrastvorteil gibt es bei Glare prinzipiell nur wenn es Lichtquellen gibt, die aus einem Winkel auf das Display strahlen, aus dem sie nicht spiegeln; in dunkler Umgebung nehmen sich matte und spiegelnde Displays nichts, in sehr heller Umgebung sind matte klar im Vorteil.


----------



## strolch609 (15. August 2012)

Auf alle Fälle non-glare


----------

